

Facebook: Updates to the Graph API - tantalor
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2012/08/30/updates-to-the-graph-api/

======
bluetidepro
I wonder if they will address how this affects the current Graph API usage. It
would be nice to know if I need to update my apps or not.

~~~
spoon16
These changes do not break any existing functionality, Field Expansion is an
addition to the API. Field Expansion is basically support for very simple
joins.

Batch Request support has existed for some time and allowed similar result
sets to be retrieved. Batch Requests are significantly more complex to
construct and are not well supported by tools like Facebook's Developer Open
Graph Explorer.

------
Groxx
Fantastic news, nested batched queries on the graph API were a total crapshoot
in some circumstances last time I tried (FQL works much better). I may have to
update some code now...

~~~
saurik
Is there an advantage to using the graph API over using FQL? It seemed to me
like FQL was more flexible in that you could specify more complex and general
queries using a unified interface; am I missing something? (I easily could be
missing something: I find that the API changes so often it is difficult to
keep up with.)

~~~
Groxx
Mostly simplicity. "graph.facebook.com/id/photos" is easier than multiple
round trips or nested queries, and in general it's easier to grasp for people
who aren't familiar with SQL (not me, but lots and lots of people never have
to touch the stuff).

Personally though, I find myself waffling between the two depending on which
gives me the information I want, the most easily. Often that's the graph API,
though speed can suffer immensely unless you only request the fields you need
(e.g. counts add a lot of time to a request).

------
pppggg
This is great. The nested queries addition will be very useful.

